# Mac Bootcamp 8.1 Brightness Issue



## T1NM4N (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello all,

Being techies (that being we work in the dim and dark) I was curious if one of you would have a solution to my computer brightness issue. 

I work off a Bootcamped MBP. For the life of me, I cannot get the screen to dim. It is at full brightness all the time. The F1 and F2 key accept commands (looks to be on the W8.1 programming) and I see the brightness bar go up and down but the brightness doesn't change. My drivers are up to date and my Bootcamp program is also up to date. Still no dice. I heard a rumor about disabling "Generic PnP Monitor" in Device Manager and that did something but not fix my brightness control (I saw the Mac programming take over and my brightness bar looked like that of the Mac side instead of the Windows but brightness didn't change). 

Any suggestions guys and girls?

-theT1NM4N


----------



## Amiers (Jul 13, 2014)

Unplug your ac cable if it changes setting then you need to adjust your battery settings when the laptop is plugged in versus not plugged in. However you should still have the ability to turn it down manually with the Fkeys so good luck.


----------

